# rebuilding F-1



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

I have an older Tamiya f-1
the back axle and diff is really junk! Is there a modern conversion for axles using the 13mm hex tires. I have two bags full of these tires would like to use be able to them. A regular pan car axle fits perfect.
thanks Dan


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Check out TQracing. Several manufacturers offer axle/diff setups.


----------



## Thomas73 (Dec 16, 2014)

its really hard to find old model diffs


----------



## Briggs22 (Dec 29, 2014)

Give a visit your nearest hobby shop. You might get what you want.


----------

